# Gtkterm can't create lockfile

## RangerDude

I really like gtkterm for using my serial ports.

The only problem is that it only works as root.

When running as normal user, I get

```
Cannot create lockfile. Sorry.
```

It looks like only root is allowed to lock a serial port.

Anybody have a fix?

----------

## billium

Hello RangerDude

I don't know if this is the proper accepted way but this works:

```
chgrp tty /var/lock/

chmod g+w /var/lock

```

Then put your user(s) in the tty group.

The raw file receive of gtkterm is good for downloads from my Textonics scope  :Smile:  .

Billy

----------

## RangerDude

Yo.

Thanks for the reply.

/var/lock is currently 

```
drwxr-xr-x    3 root     uucp.
```

Is it safe to change that group or to add a user to that group?

----------

## billium

I changed the group of the directory, but I can't see why you can't just add the user of the serial port to uucp, but uucp group must have write permission.  Experts may have an opinion!

Billy

----------

## RangerDude

Ok thanks.   :Smile: 

----------

